# Question on Apisto Breeding Habits



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been trying to do lots of research about these guys because I'm considering them for my aquarium (specifically macmasterii and/or agassizii). One main concern I have that seems to be common with a couple other folks on this forum is their breeding habits.

I've got an organic substrate beneath a sand/gravel cap that's between .5 and .75 inches deep (some areas may be less). I can confidently say that the folks I know who are also considering these fish have heavily planted tanks, and for the most part driftwood et cetera to provide niches and such.

So my burning question is will these fish, if they decide to breed, dig up the substrate through the organics? I've read in many places online that they barely make a dent in the substrate and even prefer objects to the substrate, but cannot get definitive info. The reason for the concern is that in an NPT (El Natural) the exposure of the organic substrate releases a nutrient load that can lead to pea soup.

Any experienced advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I've bred A. borellii with absolutely no problems with them digging. They bred in caves as do most all apistos.

I've never heard of apistos being a problem. My A. inirrida would eat food on the gravel and spit out the inedibles they found, sometimes making a tiny tiny plume of dirt, but never a soup.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had light digging from a couple of species, but only when a cave isn't provided. It also took the femae all day to do it, and it'd take you all of a few seconds to fill back in if it were to happen. If you give a cave with about a 1-1.5 inch diameter opening, you shouldn't have any problems.

-Philosophos


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm keeping apisto cacatuoides in a NPT with no digging problems. They have a cave that they use.

I'm also keeping 2 types of pelvicachromis and nannacara anomala with no digging problems.

They all pick at the gravel, but don't do any real digging.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Provide some breeding caves and you will be fine. I've kept several species of apistos including macmasterii and agassizii and they didn't do any digging up of the substrate.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

In my experience only the larger cichlids dig alot. Every dwarf species I've had the plesure of breeding has been happy with caves and java moss with little to no digging.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

almost forgot...they can, like larger cichlids, get agressive after mating. Bottom dwelling tank mates won't be very happy expecially if they are of the nosy sort.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

wi_blue said:


> almost forgot...they can, like larger cichlids, get agressive after mating. Bottom dwelling tank mates won't be very happy expecially if they are of the nosy sort.


I think they'll be okay given the amount of room for escaping an angry reminder. 
BTW -Thanks everyone for the awesome responses.

Now I need to know how many I can house. My tank already has 2 young angels; the other fish are of no consequence to Apistos (1 bristlenose, 1 CAE, 9 young mollies, 5 cory cats, and 8 zebra danios). The big cat (Syn.eupt.) will not be in there once I get ready, so I've got quite a bit of room for dwarf cichlids. The aquarium is pretty dense planted and is 72"x18"x23".

What kind of territories do these fellas like...how many would be okay to keep...would it be okay to have two species of Apisto in the same aquarium (I'm really liking both the agasizii and the macmasteri)...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

geeks - I've got a few pelvicachromis taeniatus "nigerian reds" and I've had them for about a year now. They just don't breed although they show off to each other quite a lot. Any tips to get them to commit and make babies?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Zapins,

Well, I'm not really sure. I have one pair each of p. taeniatus moliwe and lobe. They are both in the same NPT 80 gallon which is divided into 4 sections. The other sections hold a. cacatuoides and moliwe fry (for now). The tank has a mix of many plants. pH 6.9, kH 11, gH14, temp about 78 F.

The moliwe bred almost immediately after I put them in the tank. They had one batch of fry and then chased them away because they had spawned again. I raised 7 (that I can find) which now are about 1cm long. After the second batch I got some brine shrimp eggs. I now have about 30 fry which are just about big enough that the parents should kick them out soon (the tank dividers have slits which fry can swim through, but adult fish cannot).

The lobe on the other hand have shown no breeding activity. The pair gets along very well, but no breeding activity at all.

On a side note, the apistos have just attached eggs to their cave ceiling for the second time. The first eggs were eaten or did not hatch. I'm in the process of softening the water to try to get the apisto eggs to hatch and to see if the lobe might start breeding.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Mudboots,

Keeping in mind that each fish is different, I think you should be fine with 2 pairs of apistos in that tank. You may be able to get 3 or 4 pairs but I would have another tank ready as a back up before I would try 3 or 4. You may have more trouble with multiple males of the same species than multiple species. Also remember that apistos are grouped into similar species (agassazi and closely related species (I don't know off hand which species are grouped together)). If you get 2 species that are similar you can have more problems with aggression. I think Mcmasteri and Agassizi should work though. With a 6 ft. long tank, any 2 species have a good chance of working.

I currently have a. cacatuoides and nannacara anomala in a heavily planted 75 gallon tank with no problems. I previously tried 2 male and 3 female a. cacatuoides, but one male was being chased too much for my liking. I moved a male and female to another tank and everyone is happier.

If you want to get crazy, there are articles and stories online of people keeping hundreds of the same apisto species in a tank that size. The theory is similar to stocking africans with so many cichlids in a relatively small space that none can establish territories and the aggression is therefore dissipated.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What the heck, then I must have bought impotent fish... I've tried everything with these guys and they just don't want to breed.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

What species are you trying to breed, Zapins? Some of them are as easy as putting on a little Barry White, others won't even show a little thigh until you drop the KH to pretty much nonexistant with a 5.5pH.

-Philosophos


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Frankly, I'd only do one species. Sure, not as much variety but the behavior is much more interesting, IME.

To each their own though! 2 pairs of 2 species should be fine in a 75g given that the tank is well planted and well fed with many territories to chose from.

GL!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Mudboots,

I've been doing a little research on these lately as well. The males are polygamous and you can keep several females per male (3-5 I'd say). For your tank, look around to see where potential territories might be established and plan for a female in each spot. From what I remember in your tank, I'd go for 4 or 5 females and 2 males (all the same species). That gives ample room for territory and escape routes when needed, for the weaker male. (I think my suggestion is a conservative one as well. )

-Dave


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Well there you have it; another awesome course in hobby-ology. I'm fighting diligently the urge to buy some right this very second, as I am really wanting to wait until after the Holiday Season, which will probably push me back further than I'd like due to the winter coming along...but I've waited this long...

then again, I know some fella's in the Dallas area who may be getting an email pretty soon:wink:


----------

